# Has anyone had a mare show being in heat, when she is in fact in foal?



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a mare that I think MIGHT be in foal, but early in the year she still showed light signs of coming in heat.

Anyone have mini mare that do that?


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 16, 2015)

Yup




they are strange.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

So does this look like a developing udder??? She was with a young stud last summer. Never saw them breed and then he when to a new home shortly after. She came into heat a few times after he was gone. But I have not seen her be in heat lately. Well the other day I was scratching her ichy belly and noticed she is getting a bag! Not huge but defiantly different. What do yall think???


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

Oops


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm sure I'm of no help here, but I just wanted to say that my mare's bag looks so similar to this, but I'm not 100% convinced my mare is pregnant either. Do you have other pics? Straight on from behind, in front and full profile at her level?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes I just got some today....


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 16, 2015)

she sure looks a lot like mine from the back, just a bit of belly peeking out the sides! She is such a solid mare its hard to say, but she does look like she's trying to start bagging up. I have known mares (of the full size variety) that would tease a stallion all through pregnancy, they like to keep us guessing!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah I guessing a lot of mares do that from what I have read.

Yes she is very solid! She is very much of the old style miniature, very "drafty" : D

She is my baby, I just love her


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 16, 2015)

It's impossible to tell from pictures for sure but to me she doesn't look pregnant.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 16, 2015)

it is possible. Especially if shes a maiden. But its also possible she is cycling. They do get a little swollen during that time aswell.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2015)

Some mares will come into heat whilst pregnant but as Rebecca said there is every possibility that she is cycling


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

She does not show any signs of cycling, as of now. I alway know when she is. My other two mares were both just in heat last week and she did not come in.

So you all think she is not looking to be I foal? If she is bred she would be about 8 months.

She has had one foal before, it's been two years ago.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2015)

On your other thread that has the pics of your girls, maybe some updated pics will help when you have a chance





Hoping she is just one of those mares that does come into heat whilst pregnant


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok Ryan, I will start a new post tomorrow with all 3 mares to see what you all think. I will get pics of all of them, and info so it can be all together in one. : )


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 16, 2015)

We had a mare that came into heat, we bred her for a April foal. Shr came back in in July, so bred her again. She stood and let the stallion breed her. The following April, I noticed she looked dropped. Checked her milk bar and she was getting a bag. She had a foal 25 days later. She took the first breeding.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow so I guess it does happen a lot. My mare has not come back in every month but has about 3 times since June when she was last with the stud.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2015)

If you go to your original post you can change the title ( I think lol ) add the pics to that thread then we will have all the pics from the start.





Hope we see lots of changes over the next few months that determine she is in fact carrying a foal


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 16, 2015)

I have tried to change it, but come to find out we can no longer edit our title or anything we post after 10 mins now. New rules. Bummer for all of us here on the mare page cuz we need to change our title sometimes and keep our info going : /

You can read why this has happend on "the back porch" forum


----------

